# Wiskers Worn off a raw nose & a bloody tail tip !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

just 2 days of hunting wild quail - PIKE is tired & happy - go figure this one out !


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like you guys are having a blast. Kauzy and I are going out on a rabbit hunt tomorrow (first hunting of this season) we're still waiting for duck season (mid November) and deer w/dog season (late December) to start. We've been having fun with are last minute practice hunts and going out setting up blinds. Got an invite to go on a deer hunt but I won't big game hunt without my dog (it would be cruel)


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley & Cooper went on their first wild quail "hunting" trip this morning. We don't have a shotgun, but I figure it's good practice for the pups to find wild birds who won't sit still if they chase.  We heard multiple shotgun blasts very close to us & the pups weren't bothered at all. They had a blast running around and exploring. Riley was definitely in hunting mode, but we didn't find anything. It's amazing how 1.5 hours of looking for birds can tire her out more than 3 hours of hiking.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Wiskers Worn off a raw nose & a bloody tail tip !*



threefsh said:


> It's amazing how 1.5 hours of looking for birds can tire her out more than 3 hours of hiking.


+1 to that


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Some things neVer change - the scent of gun oil - a bench made long gun in our hands - the wind in PIKE's nose as we enter a bird field - that's VVhy VVe always post under HUNTING! to the above and the forum members that hunt their V - you allready know what they were bred for !


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

R said:


> Some things neVer change - the scent of gun oil - a bench made long gun in our hands - the wind in PIKE's nose as we enter a bird field - that's VVhy VVe always post under HUNTING! to the above and the forum members that hunt their V - you allready know what they were bred for !


Well said



threefsh said:


> . It's amazing how 1.5 hours of looking for birds can tire her out more than 3 hours of hiking.


 It is the focus of mind and body working together as a well honed innate hunting machine, that seems tires them out faster.
Joe


----------

